# Ratchet's Progress (Billions of Pictures)



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Figured I'd take advantage of this new thread option to start a journal on Ratchet's progress through life... since I've got so many pictures of every stage and all.

I got him on June 1st, and 11 at night from Walmart. I walked back to the fish section and saw a pathetic little crown tail just sitting listlessly in his cup. right then I decided that I could totally handle a betta since it had been years since my last pair. I could have chosen from quite a selection of pathetic ones, but they all had more color than him. He was just a tiny little grey betta, one that no one would be impressed with. As soon as I looked at him closely, I was smitten. He could care less about me, but I wanted to heal him.

I bought a 10 gallon, the decorations and a heater that night while my sister bought a giant, green female. I posted in the morning about how to help Ratchet since he was completely listless and breathing so heavily.







Oldfishlady came to my rescue and instructed me to clean water and time. Of course she was completely, 100% right about this and by day two he was already improving immensely.







Soon he was out of quarantine/hospital tank and gaining strength by swimming in 5 gallons. I made sure he had plenty of tall plants and resting areas since he was so weak when I got him. As his health improved, so did his personality. He had such a fire to him and such sass that I could watch him for hours without noticing. He was starting to look healthy as well and his fins were starting to grow. His body, unfortunately, didn't follow the growth of his fins so he looked pretty disproportionate.







While he was improving, his neighbor (My sister's female bought at the same time as him was going downhill. She unfortunately passed from dropsy despite our efforts to save her). Ratchet didn't seem to take notice since he could care less about her and was more interested in stuffing his little tummy.







Soon, he got a new neighbor in the form of Iorek. As soon as he saw Iorek, there was electricity between them. They were destined to be mortal enemies. I've never seen Ratchet so intent of flaring all the time over any other male. He truly believed he had a chance of winning, should he ever get loose, against Iorek, who was easily twice his size and quite healthy.







Eventually, I divided the 10 gallon once more, so it was now in three sections. At first all went well, but Ratchet (His attitude ever worsening, fitting his namesake) soon decided that he was unhappy. Instead of dealing with it or just becoming listless, he took matters into his own "hands." He began to tail bite. At first I though it was just a tear from one of his plants. I dismissed the first bout and continued letting him live in the divided 10 gallon. It was the second occurrence, as well as catching him in the act that forced him into solitary life.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

In solitary life he was much happier and stopped biting his tail. He was in a 1.5 gallon tank for a little while as Mirage took his place in the 10 gallon. He let his tail grow back some, but it was slow since the water was too cold for a comfortable range for him (He prefers 80s for whatever reason). I decided that I would upgrade his tank to a 2.5 gallon, get him a heater since winter was well on its way, and get him some new decorations. the tank, once all set up looked gorgeous and fitting for him. I put him in once the temperature was up and he had acclimated. As I released him, he had to bite every plant and bubble to show it who was boss, as per his usual style.







I had to be at work by 5 in the morning, so I got up at 3 to get ready and didn't think to check on anyone, not wanting to disturb their little fishy dreams. Work kept me much later than I had planned, unfortunately and I was late to get home to feed everyone. I immediately went to my room so my boys wouldn't be hungry. I looked into Ratchet's tank and was horrified. Something was terribly wrong with him. He wouldn't eat his food, he was clamped, and he was staying in one corner, slowly sinking. I immediately checked the temperature to make sure the heater wasn't malfunctioning, but the temperature was still at 80 like I had it set to.







After cupping his as quickly as I could and changing the cup water, I started him on epsom salt treatments. I changed his water twice daily and redosed the epsom salt at 2 tsp/gal. He didn't improve as much as I would have liked with that, but I gave him some time. I felt so terrible for unintentionally poisoning Ratchet. I thought I was going to lose him on the second night. his black face was turning white and his scales were turning black. By the third day the tips of his fins were turning completely black and falling off. Thankfully he started improving when the black fell off.







I ordered an Eheim Jager after a suggestion from this sight. It took about 2 weeks to come in due to holidays and weekends, so Ratchet loathed his temporary homing of a half gallon hospital tank in the mean time and bit his tail a little bit. At this point I didn't care, just as long as he was healthy and alive. I tossed everything the day after the heater came in so I could make sure everything was working before being out a way to keep Ratchet warm. I also bought live plants for him since I planned on tossing everything in the tank. I wasn't going to take a risk.







I got the tank set up and ready to go after quarantining the anacharis and moss ball for another week. everything went well and I introduced Ratchet. He immediately went to the moss ball and rubbed himself all over it (Made me think of a cat rubbing up against stuff). I guess he liked the texture of it or something, but this was his first venture into live plants since I've had him. Very soon though, his aggression resurfaced. Those anacharis stalks had to learn who was the boss of the tank. On a few occasions now I've seen him grab a stalk and tear off a chunk of it. He then dances over his victim with such glee that it makes me think that in a past life he was a serial killer of some sort. His behavior towards his plants and the manly female behind him only cement in my mind the fact that any spawn from him would likely be piranhas.








He's still on the mend, but at least he's still alive now.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

*claps* that was a wonderful story!! Wow, this little guy has been through ALOT in a short while.. Glad he is on the mend.. He sounds like he has the best character ever, love it


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He sure is pretty!


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

He's definitely made it clear to me that I should be more attached to him than anyone else. He wins me over every day with his grumpiness in the morning. He'll flare at me if I'm not fast enough giving him his breakfast or if I look at him and he wants to be left alone. I do love him though, grumpiness included.

Hopefully he won't be through anything more for the rest of his life.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I love that there is a story behind it all! You did great with this guy!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I love your descriptions of Ratchet's personality. You've got yourself a character there.

And I'll say I'm not used to these new sections so when I first saw the title of this down at the bottom of the home page, second to the last, I thought it was the memorial section still and got all sad.


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

What a story he has. Quite the personality he's got and you seem to love every bit of it, even if he IS grumpy 

I also have to add, his spotted fins are really cool.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I think his fins are neat too. He's got a white dot on his face that I always mistake for ick. He seems to readily get that with major switches, so I always have to do a double take, and then he flares at me because I dared look at him with concern.

Sakura, if he had passed, I don't think I could post anything if he were to pass away. At least not for a few days.

This site has saved me so many times with getting everyone healthy again.

Thank you for everyone's help on here, I would be completely lost without it. That and I've been adoring the Rant thread recently. I've made so many friends and learned how to help my bettas so much thanks to everyone. I'm sure my boys and Sabino are all very appreciative of everyone as well.

I'm fairly certain I'll keep updating this throughout Ratchet's life, or at least until his tail heals up.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Pata, I'm just so relieved that it WASN'T the memorial section. I thought, "Ohmigosh, this is just what Pata needs on top of everything else!" Whew! He's just such a character and I love hearing your stories about him attacking his plants. 

Long live Ratchet!


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm hoping he lives to 7 years or more. either way, I'm going to be sure he's happy when his time comes.

I'm actually hoping he gets sassier with age. I think it would be adorable to have such a grumpy little fish. He's already severely pissed at me for fasting him today.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Something tells me Ratchet will be the living definition of grumpy old man, haha. He'd be the type yelling "Get off my lawn!" and shaking his cane, if he could. But since he can't, he'll just attack his plants.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Instead of attacking whoever is on his lawn, he'll just attack his lawn.

Same difference, right?

Thoroughly pissed ratchet off today by doing a major water change. I did a 75% and then another after filling the tank back up because the anacharis sheds so much. At least now the bottom isn't black with dead leaves though. and Ratchet got blood worms afterwards, so hopefully that lessened the blow.

He's got such a pouty face.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I love his expression! His eyes are so cool and I swear I can see a little furrowed brow on his head. "Whatchoo looking at, punk? It's bloodworms or else I'm giving you the fin." And I'm totally laughing at the mental image of Ratchet attacking his lawn. Yup, I can see it all right.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

He's my little dramaqueen. Give him wonderful food and let him pose for pictures and he's the happiest he can be. He loves the orange flash of my camera while it's focusing on him. Most of the pictures with him flaring are him just doing it on his own.

It's a good thing he's photogenic. One of these days I'm going to get a really good video of him attacking the anacharis. The stalking, attack, and victory dance. One day everyone will be able to see this little monster in action.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh I definitely want to see the anachris attack.  I've never heard of a betta attacking a plant before, let alone doing it so consistently and with such . . . energy. We could do a mini betta horror film with Ratchet as the villain, a vicious plant serial killer. Plants everywhere will tremble in their roots.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh that reminds me. Does anacharis start to sprout roots after being plants for a while?

And I believe ratchet would make a terrifying villain. He's just waiting for his casting call.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, anachris grows these long things that kind of reach down and dig into the gravel. They look like ropes holding down a Macy's balloon to me.

Haha, if I find a good agent, I'll let Ratchet know. He certainly has good coloring for a villain. His mysterious silver cloak wrapped around him, the edges trailing behind . . .


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Being a crown tail definitely adds to his evil look too. and his gold eyes too along with his black face. He's definitely very villainy.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Now he just needs a deep voice to go along with it. Imagine trying to dub dialogue to a betta. We can cast your sorority as the frightened damsels in distress.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Sabino will be the slow one since she's always got a face of absolute confusion. She'll also be the one with way too much make-up all the time.

I think Ratchet would be something similar to Alpha in Up. He's just so small compared to all my other boys and girls (Niece excluded).


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I like the idea of Iorek as the hero. He looks like he has a Superman cape on, ready to fly to the rescue. Haha, your description of Sabino is priceless. I've got one who looks like she got her lipstick all over her entire face so she and Sabino can go makeup shopping together.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

So long as they don't go to lunch afterwards. Sabino's the piggiest of the entire sorority. She's able to eat a chunk of krill twice the size of her mouth in one bite. It's insane.

Iorek would make a good hero, especially since Ratchet already despises him.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Sabino even has a Hollywood sounding name. It's amazing what a betta can stuff into its mouth. And if they can't swallow it, half the time they just swim around with it in their mouth. 

Then Iorek to the rescue! I can picture them flaring away at each other. Ratchet is very good at flaring. His flaring pics are some of the best.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I need to try and get a few of Iorek flaring. He's absolutely stunning when he actually flares and isn't lazy about it. His fins are so long and he's getting to be pretty big. One of these days I'll have Sabino float in his tank and have my camera ready. He's a lady's man like Ratchet is.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Iorek's red coloring is pretty stunning all by itself. Do your guys all like Sabino the best? I gotta admit, she is pretty cute. I saw her pics in your albums.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Ratchet prefers girls smaller than him, but everyone else isn't picky.

Sabino just stresses the least and is one that we might breed later on since she's such a pretty marble. and her personality is something we'd like to pass on.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That would be awesome if you did a spawn. I bet you'd have some great-looking bettas. 

I love reading your Ratchet journal. You have such beautiful bettas and you really know each one and their personality. It makes it a lot of fun to read.  But alas, I have to sign off for the night. I'll probably have dreams about a villainous betta in a silver cape.  G'night, Pata.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

He is one frightening Betta! I hope my boys don't get any ideas about attacking their own plants >.> Although... Champagne did uproot one of the java ferns....

>.> he's gotta be loads of fun to watch!


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

He likes to pull things when I'm not watching him. Or at least when he thinks I'm not.

I know for sure he does his pouting routine when I am looking at him though because he'll switch in an instant. One minute he'll be flaring and grumpy, and as soon as I look at him, he's moping and clamped and humphing around his tank.

The pampered life of clean, warm water, food variety, and live plants is just so hard. I obviously have no idea how hard it is on him to be comfortable.

I made him happy for once today though. I woke up and fed him first. He got 5 pellets all to himself and he didn't have to swim, heaven forbid he actually do what he was built for, to reach any of them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!!!


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I left Ratchet and the gang alone for a day and a half so that I could go to Flagstaff for my mother's graduation. we left around 1 pm, so I fed everyone a big breakfast of blood worms and then fasted as usual on friday, since we were coming home that night.

Came home to healthy, hungry bettas, which was a tremendous relief. I hid all the fish food so that, should my aunt bring her kids over, no one would be overfed.

I also came home to find Mirage's tail a little split (He's a magician at this since he only has live plants and a heater in his tank) and Ratchet's tail a little split as well. I do understand how Ratchet's tail got split since I left the back to his tank off so he could clearly see Moonshoes and Lyra the whole time.

I'm so happy that I came home to everyone being healthy and Ratchet having all of his tail still intact.

I also witnessed a new hunting method from ratchet this morning as well. He has now discovered sneaking up to a plant while looking dead. He floats vertically and lazily lists over to a plant before coming back to life to take out a leaf.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I so want to see Ratchet on the hunt. I can almost see the devious scheming going on in his brain as he gets ready to pounce.

And congrats to your mom, Pata.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Silly fishy! lol Congrats from me to your mom as well.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

What a great story LOL. I love the fiesty boys and Ratchet is certainly one of them


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

So Ratchet decided to tease me yesterday.

It's been so long since he's built a nest, and any attempts from him are very poor at best. "Here mom, have 3 bubbles. No, you're not getting any more."

Well, yesterday when I went to feed him his lunch (I've spread his feedings out since he gets bloated and because I like to watch him eat like a creeper), I saw that he had uprooted some more of his anacharis. That was nothing new considering his temperament to them. Upon closer inspection, I saw that he had actually started a nest that was way more than 3 bubbles.

Unfortunately, as customary for him, he gave up on the project in favor of attacking everything.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Ratchet's way of thinking is "Why create when you can destroy?" *attacks plant*


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Ratchet finally mad ea small bubble nest yesterday! I guess it takes me being gone all day for him to decide on making one.

I'm so proud of him for doing more than 3 bubbles. This one is a legitimate nest, though very small. But it's still a nest! It's his second one ever!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Ratchet is getting ambitious in his plans for global domination. First a bubblenest, then next thing you know he'll be building a secret weapon to take out all his plants in one fell swoop.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Hopefully it won't be soon. the anacharis still needs to adjust to the temp in his tank. It's nowhere near as healthy looking as the anacharis in Mirage's tank unfortunately.

Ratchet's is all dark green and brown while Mirage's is bright green and growing.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Haha, are you sure Ratchet's anachris doesn't look lousy because he's been beating up on it? ;-)


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

That' probably the biggest factor.

I'm gonna try switching out some of the anacharis in the sorority (Which is amazingly healthy at the same temp as Ratchet's) to see if I can get the rest of it back to being healthy and not shedding like crazy.

I could try some of Mirage's too, but the sorority anacharis is just going crazy.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I stuffed mine into a semi-transparent Rubbermaid and left it in the garage for several weeks. When I finally remembered it, I was surprised that it was still alive, considering it had almost no light. Hardy little plant but maybe not when it's under constant assault, haha.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I bought some Seachem Flourish since the last post. I added I don't know how much into both ratchet's and Mirage's tanks (I swear it was only 3 drops). There's been some minor improvement with Ratchet's and I don't see any change in Mirages, though his were healthy to begin with.

Ratchet has been letting his tail heal splendidly. I think he's enjoying 10 pellets a day and constant flare time (Should Moonshoes ever decide to stop building a nest in the middle of his section). He's also beating up less on the anacharis now, but that might be because it's almost all gone. I'm probably going to transplant some from Mirage's tank if I see any more improvement in what he already has in with him.

Ratchet's also taken a fancy to scaring the daylights out of Starscream. I kinda feel bad for poor, little Starscream since he's so shy and Ratchet's so aggressive.

I'm gonna try for some pictures tomorrow once I'm off work so you can see how well Ratchet's doing. Hopefully in the meantime he remains grumpy to Moonshoes and Starscream and not to his tail.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I think . . . I used an eyedropper type thing that I got in the baby section of the pharmacy to dose my Flourish. I think it's like less than a mL for 10g? I'm not sure. 

I'm glad Ratchet is behaving but with him, it could be he's plotting something. Like all good dastardly villains would be.  Poor Starscream. By the way, I love the names you give your bettas.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

*claps loudly* An amazing story for and amazing fish! Glad he pulled through!


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Finally got around to those pictures. I apologize for the green tint, but for whatever reason I'm having minor algae growth in only Ratchet's tank. I'm surprised he's let it survive to this point. I'd love to let a snail deal with it, but I'm afraid Ratchet would kill it on site and I would rather not risk it. Next water change I'll be swiping it up with a paper towel or something instead.
















He was rather excited for pictures, but I tempted him with a little food instead, so he'd rather not face the camera. food always wins out with him I guess. Such a chubby little villain.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Chubby little villain. Haha, kind of like The Penguin in Batman.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Came home to find some amusing business proceeding on top of Ratchet's tank today.

Ratchet, unfortunately, has a new tormentor in the form of Darko the Incompetent Cat. Now, Darko is fish friendly in the fact that he only wants to drink their water, steal their plants, and watch them like a creeper. Even if he were to want to catch a fish, he could never accomplish this goal simply because of the fishing method he always uses.

Here he demonstrates his technique on the stalk of bamboo in Ratchet's tank:
http://s1114.photobucket.com/albums/k539/PataflaflaRatamacue/?action=view&current=002-1.mp4


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

The battle of the villains: Darko vs. Ratchet! Darko is gorgeous, by the way, but hilarious!


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

He's a pretty funky cat. He sucks at grooming himself so he gets armpit mats all the time. and he's got pretty long fur between his toes so he can't walk on anything smooth or jump onto stuff, not that he's coordinated enough for that anyway. He's by far the nicest and least creepy cat in this family.

I think Ratchet will win if they're ever pitted against each other.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Haha, it sounds like it. Poor Darko and his armpit mats. He did kind of have a bewildered look on his face in the video.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

That's his regular face. It's full of a childish wonder about everything.

Open a door, flush the toilet, turn on the sink, etc and you're a wizard to him.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: I love your descriptions of him, Pata. You really bring him to life. It's like I've even met him before.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

After 4 months of not updating, I'd like to announce that Ratchet's ~1 year birthday is coming up in 7 days. I'll have had him for a year on the 30th.

He's doing well at the new apartment and has even been building extravagant bubblenests every week.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

What an incredible and sad story! Glad to hear he is doing better!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Go Ratchet! Way to bubblenest, boy!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Omg, he's beautiful.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

YAY!!! Go Ratchet!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I've so enjoyed reading this story. Ratchet seems a lot like my poor wee bloke, in the too-small-for-his-fins way, though Demyx is on the other end of the aggression scale, so far that we sort of consider him the ultimate milquetoast of the betta world.. LOL at Ratchet's plant assassin antics. And congrats to both of you for the 1 year milepost!


----------

